# salivary gland cyst/ sialocele/ mucocele



## LittleCody (Nov 10, 2006)

Dear viewers and readers of my topic,

my maltese was diagnosed with a salivary gland cyst under his neck on Tuesday. The swelling has been there for almost 4 years now. The vet, however, first of all thought it was a swollen lymph node. Therefore, 4 years ago, a biopsy was done which showed that the tissue wasn´t malign. Ever since then the lump has increased very slowly in size. At the moment, the swelling is no longer restricted to one side, but there is a lump right in the middle under his jaw. Last week my vet decided to have a closer look at it again and took some of the tissue out and sent it to a vet laboratory. Now it´s sure that the lump is a salivary gland cyst. It´s not under the tongue, nor is it in the pharynx. He has a lump under his jaw which is called a cervical cyst.
I´m completely confused now about what to do. The vet said surgery was the treatment of choice and according to what I read on the internet that´s true. I´m not sure, though, if I should have Cody (my dog´s name) operated since the surgery is said to be complicated and dangerous. What makes me hesitate the most is that Cody is completely well off and doesn´t show any signs of pain etc. He will turn 8 in September and has therefore lived with the cyst half of his life.
Has anyone gone through the same process of decision? Do you have a dog with the same problem or do you know someone? What would you do? Leave it the way it is (then the cyst is in danger of growing in size and getting infected) or have the dog operated but not being sure if everything will work out well. Also, there is a cetrain risk that the cyst will come back after the surgery which would mean that everything was done in vain.

Please help me and give me some advice!

Thank you so much...

Laura


----------



## Simon & Simone (Apr 13, 2009)

I would leave it alone personally if it does not pose any immediate danger to your dog's health or quality of life or causing any other complications. If the surgery has been described as "complicated" you may run a risk of other things going wrong from the surgery. If having the surgery is considered elective and not life threatening, I would continue to monitor the cyst for infection and or enlargement and manage it then. If Cody is healthy otherwise, I would leave it be for now and watch it over time. Hope that helps and good luck.


----------



## LittleCody (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for you personal view on the situation. I actually tend to see it the way you do since Cody is healthy and fine at the moment. The vet, however, said that these kind of cysts tend to grow which would make an operation more complicated as time passes. He recommended to do the surgery now.
Perhaps there is still someone out there whose dog suffered from the same problem??

Thakns for you held in advance,
Laura


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've seen a few dogs with this. All were sent to a surgeon and did well. I agree about doing it before it becomes so large it is a major problem. How about a second opinion from a surgeon?


----------



## LittleCody (Nov 10, 2006)

Jmm, you´re right. I am planning to go and see another vet next Thursday anyway to get a second opinion. It´s such a difficult question and I would be glad just to hear what other maltese owners would do if you were in the same position!

Thx a lot,
Laura and Cody


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

If it was me, and this is JMO, I would seek a second opinion as well. I would rather get it early than wait for it to get too big and effect the quality of my babies life. Yes surgery is always a risk, but why wait until it becomes a bigger risk. I, of course, also trust my vet 100%!  

I don't know if I helped or not, but good luck and let us know how it goes....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, definitely a 2nd opinion, which will help you with your decision making. I pray all goes well for you and beautiful Cody.
xoxoxo


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I wholeheartedly agree on the second opinion.

I just wanted to chime in and relate my experience in this general area. My westie, RIP Thatcher, had a growth from the salivary gland. Hers, however, turned out to be aggressive cancer. We did do the surgery because we wanted to at least give her a chance of survival and at the time of the surgery were unaware whether it was cancerous or not. It WAS a complicated surgery we were told because in that area is alot of nerves and veins, etc. and these growths entangle themselves around these vital areas. You've got the relief of already knowing that it is benign, but if it is continuing to grow, it could eventually cause some real problems. If it were me, I'd get a second opinion soon and seriously consider the surgery before it would get even more complicated.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

if it was me I'd seek a specialist in this field for a second opinion. Yes, it is a hard call but having an experts input , I think, would help you make an informed decision. I've had to seek out ( along with our vet) a specialist's opinion and When I've been faced with a difficult decision I usually ask the vet what would they do if it were their pooch. 

Wishing you and your Cody the very best and will pray you'll be guided in the right direction.


----------



## LittleCody (Nov 10, 2006)

Since my vet wouldn´t do the surgery himself anyway I was sent to a specialist (vet clinic) on Tuesday. The vet there told me to do the operation as soon as possible. So that means two doctors with one opinion. On Thursday I´ll be going to another vet who friends of mine recommended to me. She´s not a specialist, however. It´s hard to find another clinic around where I live. 
Anyway, your opinions mean a lot to me and are a big help.

Keep answering, please...

Thanks a lot,
Laura


----------

